# WRUW September 2020 / ЧВСН сентябрь 2020 г.



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

September starts with a Rodina:


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Still trying to gel with this one...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia SE420B06S


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a nice Tuesday









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RAJJP (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Honestly, I am wondering when you guys will kick me out of /F10 due to posting non-Russians  But it is kind of "back to the childhood" moment - F-91W was my watch in later high-school (1992) which I wore afterwards in the university, then the army, beginning of the family life... This one is a grown-up homage of F-91W I recently got (Casio W217H) and somehow brings warmth in heart  Btw, my original F-91W still works after almost 30 years!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

sci said:


> Honestly, I am wondering when you guys will kick me out of /F10 due to posting non-Russians


I don't think anyone will kick you out, but people do peruse the Russian forum to see Russian watches for the most part. There is a Casio forum if you weren't aware too.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AaParker said:


> September starts with a Rodina:
> 
> View attachment 15427350


Lovely, I gotta get me one of these someday.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> I don't think anyone will kick you out, but people do peruse the Russian forum to see Russian watches for the most part. There is a Casio forum if you weren't aware too.


Sure, you are right. But /F10 is also a community to which I (dare to say) belong since more than 10 years. But as it is a WRUW thread, I will add another watch I have touched today to wind it up - my green Amphibia:


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

Komandirskie with faded dial and surprisingly good case condition.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

I had the need for some actual, honest-to-goodness water resistance over the weekend, so I've been with my modern (well, seven-year-old) Amphibia for the past few days.


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

New acquisition via WUS


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

sci said:


> Honestly, I am wondering when you guys will kick me out of /F10 due to posting non-Russians  But it is kind of "back to the childhood" moment - F-91W was my watch in later high-school (1992) which I wore afterwards in the university, then the army, beginning of the family life... This one is a grown-up homage of F-91W I recently got (Casio W217H) and somehow brings warmth in heart  Btw, my original F-91W still works after almost 30 years!


RIT! Go Tigers!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

To bring it back to Russian watches...


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> To bring it back to Russian watches...


Bet that confuses people!


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Bet that confuses people!


Properly messed my niece up, not being long after she learnt how to tell time on an analogue clock.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Properly messed my niece up, not being long after she learnt how to tell time on an analogue clock.


Doesn't take much to mess with youngsters heads - my 24 hour 'dirskie did it for our great niece - and she was a teenager - just!
I'll have to keep looking, I'd like one, but so far, I've only seen quartz offerings


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Scuba today.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Scuba Dude today


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Amphibia


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Another Poljot 3133 for my day trip to Mackinac Island









Lake Huron 









Miniature Statue of Liberty with Fort Mackinac in the background.









No motorized transportation allowed on the island minus a couple emergency vehicles when needed. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

OCSleeper said:


> Another Poljot 3133 for my day trip to Mackinac Island
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I used to live in that area when I was a kid.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

zman8 said:


> New acquisition via WUS...


Nice Steinhart. Welcome to Watchuseek's _Russian _watches forum. Do you have any Russian watches to show us?


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

120


Steve.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Just arrived today, I'm a very happy man 

Vostok Komandirskie Admiralskie 349984 Blue Titanium-Nitride


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

And a Wednesday with a Classic from Moscow! Enjoy the second half of your working week!!! Best regards Dondo


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> Nice Steinhart. Welcome to Watchuseek's _Russian _watches forum. Do you have any Russian watches to show us?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Green day


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

120 today


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Missing my times in Cuba. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

mariomart said:


> Just arrived today, I'm a very happy man
> 
> Vostok Komandirskie Admiralskie 349984 Blue Titanium-Nitride
> 
> View attachment 15428917


Very nice and rare (I think) piece! Wow


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Vintage Neptune


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

elsoldemayo said:


> Vintage Neptune
> View attachment 15430700


I like the dial it's very unique 😱 Is that the original strap? My green Neptune kinda has a proprietary lug similar to yours. I was wondering how or where I can acquire a replacement strap for it.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

The lining of this orange dial is amazing !



EDIT: looks like an echo to the previous post, which I didn't see before posting mine. Not intended to compare the vintage and modern models.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

^The green, turquoise/teal and yours are the trifecta of Vostok SE Neptune from Meranom. Your dial is just 🔥


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> I like the dial it's very unique 😱 Is that the original strap? My green Neptune kinda has a proprietary lug similar to yours. I was wondering how or where I can acquire a replacement strap for it.


Not the original strap which was a bracelet but of much poorer construction than the current Neptune bracelets. I wore it for 5 minutes after it arrived and my wrist was almost bald :O

The replacement is a 20mm strap I cut notches from and then attached using these - T-Bars / Screwed Bars silver coloured 20mm (1 Pair)


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

3133...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AaParker said:


> Vostok:
> 
> View attachment 15430910


Nice, I need to get of my lazy ass and polish the glass of mine to look like that...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch Retro 71731768


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry, I pushed the wrong button. ☹


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Scuba Dude again today


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

IG: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot gothic.

What a beautiful watch.
I wanted it so long, and couldn't find it.

All credits for this beautifull watch goes to my friend @24h who bought this watch for me from USA seller who didn't ship to Serbia.

Not only that 24h buy and send this watch to me, he also knocked down the price of the watch to really, really small amount .

So my friend, thank you on your good will and your skill.













































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Uno!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Jerlian:

So you might think this is not a Soviet watch, but look at the "4" on the date. Certainly a 1st Moscow "4". It's a Jerlian with a Poljot automatic movement. Sovietesque. A fun watch for Friday.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

For the last hour, I've been testing my newl bought Quatrier (Locle)










More here:









Rare, early Olivier Quartier (au Locle en Suisse) lever...


Finally, after like a month of waiting, it arrived! I paid 'top dollar' for this one and I don't regret one cent. There are many Quartier wacthes around, and if you want a 'good' one, you can pick one of the solid gold ones.. or this one perhaps :) No, this one is not solid gold, but it has a...




www.watchuseek.com





Sorry, but I have to brag a little - such a find!


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Billy super duper


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AaParker said:


> Jerlian:
> 
> So you might think this is not a Soviet watch, but look at the "4" on the date. Certainly a 1st Moscow "4". It's a Jerlian with a Poljot automatic movement. Sovietesque. A fun watch for Friday.
> 
> ...


what a great find, I immediately went to ebay and found just two old classic looking Jerlians...

anyway, I just love me these nicely aged Vostoks with cracked dials... just gonna have to find a prettier strap (although this one is very comfortable - albeit ugly)


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> what a great find, I immediately went to ebay and found just two old classic looking Jerlians...
> 
> anyway, I just love me these nicely aged Vostoks with cracked dials... just gonna have to find a prettier strap (although this one is very comfortable - albeit ugly)
> View attachment 15433201


Nice. There's a good forum thread about Jerlian here: Jerlian watch with a Poljot movement and a little cold...

Jerlian is just one of the many brands that utilized Soviet movements. Sale of movements provided much needed hard currency during the Cold War. A few years ago forum members worked on a list of brands that utilized Soviet movements. It is available here: Soviet Export Brands 🌎


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

The Toxic Avenger: a 1970s Baltika-dialed Raketa (2609A) I have, apparently worn only everyday by a heavily-smoking old man who worked in a tannery. It was a subject of an early dial-cleaning experiment I conducted. Yes, this is the "after" photo.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Silver Lake State Park Sand Dunes

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
















Lake Michigan in the background.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Trying a new strap on this Poljot


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Moskva:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

24Hr Komandirskie


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Love (one of) my ЗАКАЗ МО 2234 Komandirskie.

Waiting for someone to tell me it's a fake (I kid, I kid).


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

On another note, I need to stop being lazy and put some effort into making better pictures.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada. This is another Russian watch that I picked up in Cuba Some years ago.


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15434751
> 
> 
> Love (one of) my ЗАКАЗ МО 2234 Komandirskie.
> ...


Wow, it's in such a nice shape! Keep an eye on this beauty!


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Today


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

Vostok and Adidas


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## bruy (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Luch flambé


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

My new one








More about it in a new thread yet to be opened...


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Stay and keep safe folks!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New tropic strap for all Amphibia.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raduga:

Crown is replaced, should be flatter and more mushroom shaped. It is kind of hard to see, but there's also a subtle weave pattern on the dial. I've added a second picture to maybe make it easier to see.


----------



## Wazowie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Prosit


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Slava today...


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Giving this its day in the sun, with yesterday's new crystal.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

UnzazA said:


> Wow, it's in such a nice shape! Keep an eye on this beauty!


yeah, I was lucky to stumble upon this one on ebay, I think it wasn't even too expensive, it also keeps good time


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Gorgeous model 


Wazowie said:


> View attachment 15436056
> View attachment 15436057


----------



## OldMetairie (Jan 4, 2016)

Scuba dude on shark mesh today.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good night all.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Well after about 5 years of struggle with NVCh-30 reissue I have finally figure it out. Elastic band did the trick. Now watch sits very nicely on my wrist! I recommend to everyone who got NVCh-30.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Start to start the week...


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Blue 1967









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)

Seems to date the watch to 1977.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

New week, making the effort to adjust the date:


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

CndRkMt said:


>


Awesome orange 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a nice week.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

I was reading a thread yesterday... A thread about "spider webs", "chopped off seconds hands" and "pointy girly hour and minute hands". So this Raketa was a logical choice for today.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Stolichnie monday


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I just put the world timer bezel insert on my Komandirskie 350.617, which is a logical and useful bezel for a 24 hour watch. You just rotate the bezel to align the hour hand to your own time zone, then you can tell what time it is in any other time zone in the world, and even to know which time zones are on a different date from you. The date line is directly across from GMT, between Midway and Wellington. So any time zones between 0:00 and the date line on the left are the previous day, and the ones on the opposite side are the following day. When the date line is at 0:00, (GMT at noon) the whole world is on the same day. The only problem is I need to put my reading glasses on to tell what time it is!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

poljot 3133 titanium/gold combo...































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

stevarad said:


> poljot 3133 titanium/gold combo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POLJOT GOLD DAY!!!


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Vintage spider scuba dude 9370 with modern Neptune strap:


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Amphibian SE 710B40S


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Ligavesh said:


> POLJOT GOLD DAY!!!


Sure... As it happens, I had this on last night and into today.

I didn't notice the "8:43 effect" when I took the photo, but in case you are concerned, I promise it has both hour and minute hands.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Second time I'm posting here today but I couldn't find any specific thread. A couple of new straps today: a bordeaux one on the left and a purple one on the right to go with a sun passed dial. Just need to find a purple bezel now.


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Beer










Or (and) vodka


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

24Hr Amphibia


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Found a relatively cheapish NATO strap for the bronze 1967; the buckle is actually 'rose gold' rather than bronze, but i think the color is close enough. Just wish one of the metal holders or whatever you call them was not so loose, gonna try to tighten it up by sewing additional black threads next to it.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Kamenev (Apr 9, 2020)

The Almaz for today


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zvezda:


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

CndRkMt said:


>


What a great look for a classic Komandirskie


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Just found out my 2nd Raketa ("Baikonur") is scheduled for delivery today. In anticipation of that I'm going with the "Amphibia" today.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

A 470 Amphibia. There is a "beauty mark" on the dial at 3 o'clock that just about matches up with the location of the lume dot on the second hand as it sweeps by. Probably a sunlight burn, I guess, from some reflection long ago.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch Retro 71721584

(using google drive to host images, and to check if relative links and ids are permanent and won't change after a certain time period. Absolute URLs with h3.googleusercontent.com and hash string format doesn't work)


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

Gold Komandirkie :


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

RobNJ said:


> A 470 Amphibia. There is a "beauty mark" on the dial at 3 o'clock that just about matches up with the location of the lume dot on the second hand as it sweeps by. Probably a sunlight burn, I guess, from some reflection long ago.
> 
> View attachment 15440959


It's a birth mark.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Volgotanker Oil Tanker Shipping was a Russian company engaged in the business of transporting oil and oil products by tanker ship along the inland waterways and coastal seas of European Russia. It was headquartered in Samara.
The company was declared bankrupt in March 2008.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Decided to go NATO on this one 😁


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Decided to go NATO on this one 😁
View attachment 15441850


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

I forgot how to get up so early! It's awful!
Good morning everyone!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Buran 2612






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Poljot dominates these days...


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a good day.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Raketa says this was developed in collab with Sergei Krikalev, the cosmomaut who was stranded on Mir during the Soviet Union collapse.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Ginger has chosen the Batman GMT today. I think it's a good choice.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This scuba dude today but the picture is from last April in Ixtapa Mexico. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Deleted
Phone refused to load up pic😡😠💢💥 Will try later
Edit II: next try...








Yeah, it worked.
A blue watch to encourage a somewhat blueish sky to become bluer...?😜
Edit III: 
Yesss! It worked! Sky's becoming blue indeed! My watch wields some magic powers😝


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bracelet cost me more than the watch....









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a good friday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Things I don't like about Soviet gold plating: it's plating. Things I do like about Soviet gold plating: sometimes it has a real high-karat, deep gold color. Here with a bracelet that I presume is Soviet also - absolutely flimsy and tinny, but also gold plated.

What goes best with gold? More gold!


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the golden bezel on the steel case with gold hands. This komandirskie is a good example.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Its so refreshing to wear a Vostok again









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Can't sleep cause I'm wearing a franken 24h Raketa:


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15444042
> View attachment 15444043


We don't see so many of these glass anvil models on this forum. How does it sound?


----------



## taimurkhan (May 16, 2016)

The Kompressor on a Komandirskie 1965 strap and the heat-treated Scuba Dial.


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Classica again 










And BTW - look what I recently got 














































A lovely artifact from the past


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

taimurkhan said:


> The Kompressor on a Komandirskie 1965 strap and the heat-treated Scuba Dial.
> 
> View attachment 15445655
> 
> ...


Sorry for a noob question, but what do you achieve exactly when you heat-treat a dial?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> We don't see so many of these glass anvil models on this forum. How does it sound?


Pretty sure you've asked that before mate.
Can't hear myself , unless on a vibrating surface such as a plate.
The loudest is the big fish (sort of , got a tail , and scales, so there) the 
















more so than the Vostok

















so , yes , solid backs a bit louder , probs.


----------



## AR115-35 (Feb 27, 2017)

Poljot Ufo









Gesendet von meinem Redmi 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Old Skool Vostok Amphibia


----------



## taimurkhan (May 16, 2016)

Ligavesh said:


> Sorry for a noob question, but what do you achieve exactly when you heat-treat a dial?


I was not so happy with the teal blue 059 scuba dude dial and love this accidental green outcome: I placed the dial on the lid of a tin can over a stove, increased the heat gradually over a minute. The indices turn golden and the teal blue dial turns green very quickly so you have to watch closely to know when you like the color and then turn off the flame. I tried this with two dials with the same results.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Kama, third quarter of 1957. Hmm, couple of crystal scratches I should work on.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Project watch, which I quite like and hope I don't screw up.
The bezel coating had failed but remarkably the paint was fully intact. Used fine grain sandpaper to remove all the old coating down to brass.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Russian watches on the Livorno coast


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Danilao said:


> Russian watches on the Livorno coast
> 
> View attachment 15446269


You eat mussels with a fork ?!?!?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa sunday


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## RAJJP (Jul 22, 2020)

It caught a few sun ray's this morning sitting in the watch box, made it stand out amongst the crowd.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia, pelagose mod.























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

stevarad said:


> Vostok amphibia, pelagose mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, yesterday I finished another Amphiba Pelagos 









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

My son's and my toy:


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

My 3AKA3 MO Komandirskie has been getting lots of wrist time this month.




  








946611E7-B595-435D-A5D7-9F7E624AA28C.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Sep 5, 2020











  








94C126BF-27C7-4532-B4B4-B3E9FB8F49FD.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Sep 5, 2020











  








4374AFED-5FF4-4FCB-90DC-7C7D9B2F645A.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Sep 6, 2020











  








3E3BC5D3-23BC-466B-BC71-92C6B8C84D7D.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Sep 7, 2020











  








7108E52D-200A-4F83-9E7A-341A32136176.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Sep 13, 2020


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15443061
> View attachment 15443062
> View attachment 15443063
> View attachment 15443064


What's this? It looks modern but has the CCCP markings.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

DC guy said:


> What's this? It looks modern but has the CCCP markings.


Yes it looks like a refurbished 1958 movement in a modern case
I have one that's not a good looking as this one and my movement appears to be put together from a number of different movements based on the colour differences in the plate and bridges 
Mine runs fairly well and movements can be found on eBay if the need arises


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Something slightly unusual, a 19-jewel ZIM:


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Getting ready for the morning shift









😴


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## taimurkhan (May 16, 2016)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

CndRkMt said:


>


That is one handsome green dial right there


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Slava Perestroika


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

I am wearing a very special watch for me today.








It is the very first watch in my possession. My grandfather (who was working at Bourevestnik factory) gifted me this watch when I went to school in 2000. I damaged the crystal somehow (kids, you know) and it went in a box for almost 20 years. I found it about two years ago, when my passion for watches reignited, I got it serviced, crystal replaced and now it is keeping a very good time.
It is completely out of my taste, but I will never sell it.
Have a good day!


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

There are all sorts of issues with this one, cosmetic and mechanical, but since they came up elsewhere...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice one ! 
does it have a plain or engraved back plate ?


Kotsov said:


> View attachment 15449523


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Ruhla digital.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The dial is more dark gray than black. I think I found a nice strap match:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

DC guy said:


> What's this? It looks modern but has the CCCP markings.


This is mariage. Old pocket watch Molniya in modern case.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Nice one !
> does it have a plain or engraved back plate ?


Engraved, why? I can send a picture. It's an unremarkable watch but I like it.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

willjackson said:


> Ruhla digital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think jump hours are my favourite type of watch for nostalgic reasons but I don't have one


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Kotsov said:


> I think jump hours are my favourite type of watch for nostalgic reasons but I don't have one


Mine too. On normal watches, the hands move and the numbers remain stationary. But on Jumphours, the numbers move and the hands are stationary. Indeed, a creative complication from the pre-computer era.

Alas, the only Soviet Jumphour is the Zaria Jumphour and it is still on my grail list.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> The dial is more dark gray than black. I think I found a nice strap match:
> 
> View attachment 15450115


Link for the strap, please?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Kotsov said:


> I think jump hours are my favourite type of watch for nostalgic reasons but I don't have one


I almost got one recently, but I was bidding at the same time for another very nice Ruhla and let the digital go, I comfort myself that one day I'll find one in a better condition...

Anyway, small digression, I still wear the bronze 1967 on my NATO strap - turned out a very nice combo! But, I wanted to show off a bit - today arrived my Citizen 8110 Bullhead - aka Brad Pitt's watch from 'Once upon a time in Hollywood' - and I gotta say, the watch is great, but from the pictures on ebay I couldn't really tell how awfully did the watchmaster _massacre _the dial and the small chrono hands - that makes me pretty wary of doing anything with my 3133s - if an experienced (at least I suppose) watchmaster has done _this_ what will I, with zero experience manage to do?




























Edit: before anyone get's to say 'franken!'- yeah, that's not exactly the strap from the film (and probably not even the same color combination of hands, dial, subdials from the film - whatever, its pretty cool!) - here's a quality replica for 280$: Cliff Booth Watch as seen in Once Upon A Time in Hollywood

oh, and that Citizen deffinitely doesn't have a tachymeter scale - was it part of the watch but broken off? I've seen examples with and without ones, so I dunno, and I don't want to think too much about that to break my heart, I'm just gonna enjoy in my poor bund strap replica and the shiny gold curves of the watch...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> Link for the strap, please?


Same guy who made the custom one for my 1967's


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> Same guy who made the custom one for my 1967's
> 
> View attachment 15450264


I'll order: the same one like for Fergfour, da


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Raketa 24 Hr


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I finally got the correct seconds hand for my 2209 "rocket logo." I had to buy a whole Mir parts watch just to get its seconds hand.
I'm just happy that it's whole again.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Different watch. Same shot.


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Poljot alarm. Also: working from home in the southern US, I spend a lot more time hanging around the house in camo shorts than I used to.


----------



## taimurkhan (May 16, 2016)

Compressor again 🐳

*







*


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Wazowie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zvezda:


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Blurry dog shot


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Some late Slava mannerism for me this morning. MOAR BEZEL!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Raketa Radio Room


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

I wish you all a happy Thursday! Dondo.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

This again









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

ck13 said:


> This again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

You say, "Maybe I have had enough bezel."

Slava says, "No, you will have more bezel. You will celebrate highly questionable American holiday. And you will like it."


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch Racer 71951776


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sekonda


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

I am sure she was pleased you wear it !
Happy Birthday to her



N I K O L A I said:


> My dear Grandmother is celebrating her 91st birthday today! So, I am wearing this watch that she passed on to me when I bought her a new watch. This is how I develop a passion for watches.
> View attachment 15454428


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## JC.Auck (May 9, 2019)

I have the Big Zero on a Eulit perlon today, suits it well and very comfortable to wear. This is a really fun watch 



Hope you all enjoy the upcoming weekend!

JC


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Amphibia 100.845
One of my favorite contemporary Amphibias. I quite like the 100 case, and the 845 dial has excellent legibility.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

And to follow Greenwatch a green watch


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia Albatros in shiny octagonal 320 case arrived today complete with strap.

As often happens, the 2409a movement of the Albatros has the inscription in English 'seventeen jewels made in ussr boctok'


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Wearing the Medical today:


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

capannelle said:


> Vostok Amphibia Albatros in shiny octagonal 320 case arrived today complete with strap.
> 
> As often happens, the 2409a movement of the Albatros has the inscription in English 'seventeen jewels made in ussr boctok'
> 
> ...


I thought the Albatros series should be in 470 case. Were they also issued in 320?


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Almost all soviet Amphibia Albatros are in 470 case, with the exception of this one with the cream colored dial which I have seen numerous times in 320 case and this radio room in 020 case


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## tonyc01 (Nov 4, 2015)

Loving this new manufacturer in my collection!!!
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Ginger's choice today is my Komandirskie 650541 24hr
Happy Friday everyone enjoy the weekend


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

A post-1992 Raketa calendar.

The calendar/day ring on this one is 1992-2012. I'm curious whether these rings were redone every year, to begin in the year of manufacture, or whether the 1992 batch was used for several years and if so how many.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New guy:


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Father of five said:


> Ginger's choice today is my Komandirskie 650541 24hr
> Happy Friday everyone enjoy the weekend
> 
> View attachment 15456811
> ...


Lovely to see Ginger again.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

The Slavs goes good with the suit


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Wazowie said:


> View attachment 15452212


Fantastic Soyuz

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Wostok with one of those quirky logo


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Nettuno  mi può giudicare (nemmeno tuuuuu)


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Leonov Strela 3017


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Last ride for the Vostok Compressor:










I decided to put in on sale as I wore it just three or four times since we completed the project.


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Bad day yesterday... The swimming pool season started again so I took my usual orange 150 SE with me. After the session the spring of one of the springbars suddenly weakened and the watch fzll on the shower ground. Here's the result:



I have a spare plexiglas. Could someone please adress me to a nice tuto on how to change it ?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

cuthbert said:


> Last ride for the Vostok Compressor:
> 
> View attachment 15458130
> 
> ...


Best of luck with selling, but I hope you don't sell it long enough till I'm in a buying mood again (which could last a little longer, since I bought too many watches lately _and _I'm on the list for Sadko and the Agats...)


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> Bad day yesterday... The swimming pool season started again so I took my usual orange 150 SE with me. After the session the spring of one of the springbars suddenly weakened and the watch fzll on the shower ground. Here's the result:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare plexiglas. Could someone please adress me to a nice tuto on how to change it ?


that's why you always swim with a Nato strap, comrade

sorry, I have no links for tutorials, hope the others help you soon


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

thewatchadude said:


> Bad day yesterday... The swimming pool season started again so I took my usual orange 150 SE with me. After the session the spring of one of the springbars suddenly weakened and the watch fzll on the shower ground. Here's the result:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare plexiglas. Could someone please adress me to a nice tuto on how to change it ?


oh that hurts.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> Bad day yesterday... The swimming pool season started again so I took my usual orange 150 SE with me. After the session the spring of one of the springbars suddenly weakened and the watch fzll on the shower ground. Here's the result:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare plexiglas. Could someone please adress me to a nice tuto on how to change it ?


You'll need a crystal press. Something like the one pictured below. (Don't use a crystal lift, that's a different tool). Just remove the movement and press out the old crystal. Press in the new crystal and tension ring. Keep pressing until you hear a click sound. It's not hard, but without the tool, I wouldn't try it.
Test for water tightness with the crown and caseback installed, but without the movement installed using a piece of colored paper inside the case. If it leaks, it'll be easy to see on the colored paper.
I would be very grateful that it's the crystal that's damaged and not the movement.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

If you like the large 190 case style of the 67's, the Gerlach Otago is also 42mm x 50mm (although a tad thinner overall):


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Komandirskie:


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Raketa Diver in need of a new crystal.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vostok Amfidia Seaman


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ouch ... I feel your pain... 
I am looking forward seeing it again on your wrist all fixed-up 


thewatchadude said:


> Bad day yesterday... The swimming pool season started again so I took my usual orange 150 SE with me. After the session the spring of one of the springbars suddenly weakened and the watch fzll on the shower ground. Here's the result:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare plexiglas. Could someone please adress me to a nice tuto on how to change it ?


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Morning, have a great Sunday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Biking radio room


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Pobeda:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

AaParker said:


> Pobeda:
> 
> View attachment 15459898


Niiice !

Ooctok ! Ministry also enjoying its new tropic strap


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Ginger's choice today 
Komandirskie 431783
Basic, simple and what else can you buy for $30 US.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

A commemorative I have never figured out. From what I can tell: ZIM case, but with an internally consistent late-ish Raketa 2603 on the inside. _Probably _a franken, but since there's not really a reference I don't know. Tells time.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Time to get my butt off the park ...










Amphibia 1967


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar










Difficult to set the date. Too lazy to set the day. Guess the calendar on face will do the job.


----------



## Utva_56 (Apr 17, 2018)

Orange scuba dude today.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

The first Vostok I ever bought is back on the wrist to start the week.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Waiting for my 710 scuba dude....









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Another working from home picture...


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Billy super duper


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15461217


This is awesome! Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Scuba Dude getting some wrist time today... finally having some cooler weather which makes me happy !


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

2209 Amphibia










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

cold weather to wear your gorka ? 


Bsw_sc said:


> Scuba Dude getting some wrist time today... finally having some cooler weather which makes me happy !
> 
> View attachment 15461561


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Yesterday Tropic, today replacement of the original bezel by the 555 PVD by Meranom. I loooove it !


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking for a spot of sunlight on a cloudy day.


----------



## LVBakel (Dec 29, 2016)

Perfect day for celebrating the arctic stations


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


>


Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


>


That is the finest second hand I've seen


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

haha said:


> Yesterday Tropic, today replacement of the original bezel by the 555 PVD by Meranom. I loooove it !
> View attachment 15461745


Cool, I have a pvd bezel in the mail myself (and a cities)


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Finally arrived....its nothing special, but its my first 710 case. On a tropic strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> Cool, I have a pvd bezel in the mail myself (and a cities)


 You won't be disappointed


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

MDFL said:


> This is awesome! Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and appreciate it! It's 090661 with a modded bezel.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Can't wait to be able to travel again. For now here's my Vostok Neptune making a travel of its own through the pages of my passport 😂


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

One of these days I need to open this and clean the glass from inside:










Also the dial if possible. Looks a bit worse on a photo than in reality


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Todays


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Green 1967 on ostralich straps


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Finally arrived....its nothing special, but its my first 710 case. On a tropic strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blue sucba due in 710 is always special


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good afternoon all.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Working, so something to confuse the public


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Adrenaline96 (Jul 8, 2020)

GREEN 😎


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Poljot Strela Chronograph*
*


  




*


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Assonances (with Antonio Gramsci)


----------



## Wazowie (Dec 13, 2019)

Next stop, Vostok Sputnik! guess what theme I am going for ; )


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks very kool on Ostrich 



thewatchadude said:


> Green 1967 on ostralich straps


today mine on a re-cut thick leather


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Working, so something to confuse the public
> View attachment 15463127


Is that Steverads family 300 years ago?


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Is that Steverads family 300 years ago?


Not sure - but it's supposed to be the bloke (and his family) who owned the mansion I was working in - though I was supposedly 'working' the 'Ed Sheeran exhibition shop' (all of 2 customers all day!)

Missed putting up the photo from last week - same location, still 'working', but better 'scenery'  (me & the Mrs on the left - zoom in & you might just be able to spot the 'Covid' watch!)


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Jasper-dialed Raketa (or "Raketa"), cat on floor.

The sterile dial: This is one of those watches that, if I remember the story correctly, was quite possibly put together by Raketa employees ca. 1992 somewhat on their own. Not, as it were, a catalog model; call it what you will.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Pobeda (1МЧЗ) 34-K (hermetic)
as worn by Chernushka (Blackie) the canine cosmonaut on the
Korabl-Sputnik 4 (aka Sputnik 9) mission on the 9th of March 1961 aboard a Vostok-3KA spacecraft.
This predates Yuri Gagarin's historic flight wearing his type 2 17J Sturmanskie on the Vostok 1 mission on the 12th of April 1961, and thus this little Pobeda is literally "the first watch in space"!

Chernushka

























With the small size of this watch, I think it actually fits Chernushka better than me!

Ivan Ivanovich the dummy was also aboard the mission, but it was Chernushka that wore the watch.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Sekonda


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Cheaper but nice


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Start:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Poljot Alarm 2612


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Experimenting a little


----------



## Patrick_Ethan (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Another one where the date was conveniently spot on out of the box, but the day is wrong. Maybe I just want to believe it is Friday so I can contemplate an umbrella drink?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

420 bezel switch









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

RobNJ said:


> Another one where the date was conveniently spot on out of the box, but the day is wrong. Maybe I just want to believe it is Friday so I can contemplate an umbrella drink?
> 
> View attachment 15465657


We can post Ruhlas here too? Ok:



















A recent find on ebay... had luck with this one, was relatively cheap and it's in pretty good condition, keeps great time right 'out of the box'.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Is that Steverads family 300 years ago?


)))) Oh, I wish...It would be good to have some old aristocratic house as family heritage.

300 years ago they were somewhere high in montains, trying to survive and fighting against Ottoman empire. They are sung in one of our greatest books of all time (from this part of world, of course) called "Gorski vijenac" ("The Mountain Wreath").

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Yesterday's pic, same watch today.


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15464807
> 
> Pobeda (1МЧЗ) 34-K (hermetic)
> as worn by Chernushka (Blackie) the canine cosmonaut on the
> ...


Fantástic 34-k

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

RedFroggy said:


> cold weather to wear your gorka ?


Yep! I love it


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Finally arrived....its nothing special, but its my first 710 case. On a tropic strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got my first 710 case floating my way from across the pond as we speak. Looking forward to it


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

One of those nicer in real life watches.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

This one helps me learn/memorize the day of the week abbreviations


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Grr


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

CCCP "Василиса Премудрая" (Kermit, for us, is not up to par, but we have a princess), Slava inside


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> We can post Ruhlas here too? Ok:
> 
> View attachment 15466532
> 
> ...


While I'm here a question about a problem with this watch:
As I said, the watch keeps great time, but there's a problem with the big red seconds hand - this hand acts as the stopwatch (when you press the pusher at 2 o'clock it reverts to 'zero' i.e. to 12 o'clock and you can time whatever you want to time, the pusher at 4 when pressed holds the hand in place to see the measured time, but otherwise the hand runs continously - so it's a pretty simple 'chronograph'). The problem is that the red hand occassionaly stops and then runs again - this happens many times throughout the day (I've seen it stop and I can see that it's out of sync with the small seconds hand most of the time). Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Would a simple cleaning be the solution or could it be a more serious problem? As I said, aside from this, the watch runs perfectly.


----------



## N I K O L A I (Sep 8, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> This one helps me learn/memorize the day of the week abbreviations
> 
> View attachment 15466971


Wow, is that the re-issue Slava? Must be it. Congrats! How does it wear?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

N I K O L A I said:


> Wow, is that the re-issue Slava? Must be it. Congrats! How does it wear?


It wears great. Here's a brief review from a couple months ago: Slava TV Reissue pics and thoughts


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Ligavesh said:


> We can post Ruhlas here too? Ok:
> 
> A recent find on ebay... had luck with this one, was relatively cheap and it's in pretty good condition, keeps great time right 'out of the box'.


The last one was in fact a Raketa - TV or "Baker" model, blue and gold. I think the end of the word was obscured by one of the hands.

But...I think DDR-era Ruhlas are certainly in the spirit of the forum. This is my one and only, and not very good by /f10 standards - junior diver, 0 jewel pin-lever movement - but if it is Ruhla you want, you'll have it.


----------



## tonyc01 (Nov 4, 2015)

My second Russian...... What great value for money!!! Not precious about them and that means I can enjoy them more than other watches in my collection.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch One Hand 337477761


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

RobNJ said:


> The last one was in fact a Raketa - TV or "Baker" model, blue and gold. I think the end of the word was obscured by one of the hands.
> 
> But...I think DDR-era Ruhlas are certainly in the spirit of the forum. This is my one and only, and not very good by /f10 standards - junior diver, 0 jewel pin-lever movement - but if it is Ruhla you want, you'll have it.
> 
> View attachment 15467279


Heh, I'm not used to that type of writing 'Raketa', also on the phone was even more difficult to see, my mind went straight to Ruhla... btw, I think they have more of a home here than on the German Forum, not exactly the most liked watch from what I hear


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Ligavesh said:


> While I'm here a question about a problem with this watch:
> As I said, the watch keeps great time, but there's a problem with the big red seconds hand - this hand acts as the stopwatch (when you press the pusher at 2 o'clock it reverts to 'zero' i.e. to 12 o'clock and you can time whatever you want to time, the pusher at 4 when pressed holds the hand in place to see the measured time, but otherwise the hand runs continously - so it's a pretty simple 'chronograph'). The problem is that the red hand occassionaly stops and then runs again - this happens many times throughout the day (I've seen it stop and I can see that it's out of sync with the small seconds hand most of the time). Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Would a simple cleaning be the solution or could it be a more serious problem? As I said, aside from this, the watch runs perfectly.


If the watch keeps ticking all day (and the running seconds keep running) then the base movement is fine and a general service is probably not urgent. So there is something up with the vertical clutch that allows the chrono seconds to temporarily decouple from the movement. The clutch must be lacking friction somehow. Or else you are accidentally pressing one of the pushers with the back of your hand.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Love the big fat indices on this Slava, even though it doesn't manage to show quite properly the day 










edit: a better pic


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

An original Strela that inspired this 3133 re-issue/homage is still my grail watch


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Greenwatch said:


> View attachment 15468276


Nice. I saw one like this with this nice texture on ebay, but nowhere near in such a good state.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Grrr.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Jean Cardot with Soviet movement:


----------



## N I K O L A I (Sep 8, 2020)

Vostok Amphibia today.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Rare Luch Quartz College


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa ...


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

020 Albatros.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict (May 21, 2017)

Today
















Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today , Slava with a dial made, I guess, to celebrate the 900th anniversary of the founding of the Ukranian town of Луцьк / Lutsk in 1085 .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

3133









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Ruhla:


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)

stevarad said:


> 3133
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be nice to see the model 1812.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Classic USSR Vostok beautiful dial glowing under the lights


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Green 1967










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

3133

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

OCSleeper said:


> 3133
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow what kind of strap is that?

today:










this watch may be franken (maybe not), but I like it a lot, especially with the patina on the dial

edit: the photo makes the glass looks worse than it actually is, but it still needs polishing


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> wow what kind of strap is that?
> 
> today:
> 
> ...


The strap is an Evinger, new old stock. I buy my NOS straps from EBay seller "timesofplenty", out of California. He has a HUGE selection of NOS straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

In the dungeon reading the meters


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Saying good bye to the Sun with this beauty on my wrist.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

marctibu said:


> Saying good bye to the Sun with this beauty on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, great pic 👍👍👍🌅


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Reno said:


> Nice watch, great pic


T'hank you so much 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Faded Scuba Dude


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

...





































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot Quartz Commemorative: 70 Years, The Great October Socialist Revolution:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vostok Amphibia Special Edition


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

GRU today


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Slava california































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Blurry Monday shot


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Blurry Monday shot
> View attachment 15473365


Hard weekend, resulting in a blurry Monday?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Amfibia 1967


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Poljot Strela Chronographe*


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Gathering courage to take off that seconds hand and have my 'mod' complete:


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

My first 420 case









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Poljot


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Slightly less shaky


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

My Komandirskie (hacking 2214) just arrived this morning! I'll probably put it on a classic Komandirskie strap when I can.








Replaced the strap that it came on with something I had lying around.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Retro 2415-550934


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

After a long but needed service









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Aluminum-cased Start. This one is a bit rough.


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Retro 2415-550934


I've been thinking for a long time whether to get this watch or not... How's your experience with it? The crown is not screw down I suppose?


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Compressor


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Trying out the new strap for my precious 31659:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> Trying out the new strap for my precious 31659:
> 
> View attachment 15475382
> 
> ...


Under some better lighting:



















Not exactly 100% sure that it works to be honest... What do you guys think?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Is anyone able to translate what it says on the dial? I get the '31 jewels' part.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

ck13 said:


> Is anyone able to translate what it says on the dial? I get the '31 jewels' part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amphibia
Automatic
Water resistant 200 m
31 jewels


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

fargelios said:


> Compressor
> View attachment 15475342
> View attachment 15475343
> View attachment 15475344
> View attachment 15475345


The Compressor looks good with this strap. Less of a diver, more of a daily casual watch


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

An old Ruhla (we've adopted them from the Germans I hear) on an old Russian bund strap - how cooler does it get:










What's remarkable about this Ruhla is, although it looked knackered when I received it - and still does - it keeps perfect time straight from the box.


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm ticking in the rain...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Today's lockdown shot


----------



## tonyc01 (Nov 4, 2015)

Newly brushed the case and bezel!

Strapcode Miltat bracelet to match.( Worth more than the watch but I think it looks cool!)









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina with faded black dial:


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Getting through the day








Bracelet from komdotcom, red/blue bezel dot-dash courtesy of 'glow in the dark' nail polish and a cocktail stick.


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Got the Komandirskie on for today.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> I've been thinking for a long time whether to get this watch or not... How's your experience with it? The crown is not screw down I suppose?


Satisfied customer here. Runs about +15 sec in 24 hours. This can be adjusted, but I'm too lazy to do it 
No, the crown isn't screw down type.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Satisfied customer here. Runs about +15 sec in 24 hours. This can be adjusted, but I'm too lazy to do it
> No, the crown isn't screw down type.


Thanks, it's on my list for next year now, this year I'm DONE.

Anyway, continuing the East-German theme, this time something a bit more exclusive:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> Thanks, it's on my list for next year now, this year I'm DONE.
> 
> Anyway, continuing the East-German theme, this time something a bit more exclusive:
> 
> View attachment 15477765


This is what your dial should look like


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Nearing the end of the week


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

haha said:


> This is what your dial should look like
> View attachment 15477921


well then it's a nice fake


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Raketa Marine*


----------

